# A lure I made



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Here is a lure I made out of a triangular pen tube, a chatter blade, lure tape, and a gold willow leaf blade. It seems to run pretty true from what I can tell so far. Hopefully it will run straight with a crawler attatched.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=39976&ppuser=1901


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Another angle.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=39975&ppuser=1901


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Another harness/crank/chatter hybrid thingy I made. Again made from a triangular shaped plastic pen and a chatter blade. They don't seem to barrel roll which is good, but may do so at higher speeds???
I can't tell cause I've only used it trolling in the tub so far. The triangular shape and the angle of the blade seem to keep them right side up. I'll probably take a few to the spillway next time down and put them through a test.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=39980&ppuser=1901


----------

